# Gtr 2013 r35 continuous slight misfire when driving my car feels like juddering through the revs



## Lee 27 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi all hope your all well

Am new to this site and new to the gtr r35 hope you can help me out with a problem, 

with my GTR when driving the car feels like it's juddering through the revs can anybody help me or any ideas. 

or is this the coils need replacing 

thanks again


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Need a bit more info, car age, standard or tuned, what fuel do you have in it...


----------



## Lee 27 (Jan 31, 2021)

Simonh said:


> Need a bit more info, car age, standard or tuned, what fuel do you have in it...


hi 2013 standard car 2012 running on the best fuel, is when your driving the gtr is doing this little misfire but all the way up in the rev still pull well thanks


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I’d start with the spark plugs and move on from there, when was it last serviced and who by?


----------



## Lee 27 (Jan 31, 2021)

Simonh said:


> I’d start with the spark plugs and move on from there, when was it last serviced and who by?


last year buy last own hes got full SH end of this month the service is due, i thinking of taking it down to lichfields for service and remap,, thanks


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

You won’t go wrong with Litchfield’s tbh


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Where about s are you? There might be someone local with an ecutek who could have a look at the codes for you


----------



## Lee 27 (Jan 31, 2021)

Simonh said:


> Where about s are you? There might be someone local with an ecutek who could have a look at the codes for you


in stoke on trent but no lights on the dash at all, am taken it Lichfield's i think but going change the plugs 1st


----------

